# College Football



## Think_For_Yourself

Starting up soon, folks. I'm pumped. Who ya' got in week one?

Georgia 34
Boise State 31

LSU 27
Oregon 34


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

I'm actually getting excited about it. It's way down on my list of fave sports, but my fave team(Nebraska) moved to the Big Ten Conference...and I get the Big Ten TV Network, so I'll get to watch a lot more of their games.
I get to watch them play Chattanooga today so hopefully they blow them out. :clap


----------



## pehrj

What a great opening weekend (except Boise winning). I think I watched 12 hours of cfb coverage yesterday .


----------



## SPC

my alma mater faced off with mighty indiana state and eked out a victory. huzzah!


----------



## Ventura

Michigan was rained out ! .. and they even postponed the game for 30 minutes then stopped it where it was at and ended it.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Go utep miners!


----------



## anonymid

UMass opened its last season in FCS with a win over Holy Cross on Thursday night. Next year it's onward to the MAC, and "home" games (nearly a hundred miles from campus) at Gillette Stadium.


----------



## melissa75

Oh yeahhhhh am I excited! Baylor beat TCU!!! And, A&M plays SMU tonight. Just non conference, but I'm anxious to see how A&M does. This could be their year!


----------



## reggiet

Glad college football got started this weekend; Great game friday TCU-Baylor; We had a great time at the casino watching OU; Boomer Sooner!! Take care all


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

cynical idealist said:


> Oh yeahhhhh am I excited! Baylor beat TCU!!! And, A&M plays SMU tonight. Just non conference, but I'm anxious to see how A&M does. This could be their year!


A&M looked good. :yes So did Nebraska...well, so did all the top ranked teams except Oregon but they played a tough LSU team. 
Why did everyone open with cake-walks except LSU vs Oregon? Oh well, I'm excited for next weekend. :yes


----------



## meganmila

Go Texas! lol. I can't wait to hear the sounds of college football. I always liked it. Maybe cause it means colder weather.


----------



## The Professor

meganmila said:


> Go Texas! lol. I can't wait to hear the sounds of college football. I always liked it. Maybe cause it means colder weather.


I love you



> Oh yeahhhhh am I excited! Baylor beat TCU!!! And, A&M plays SMU tonight. Just non conference, but I'm anxious to see how A&M does. This could be their year!


And you


----------



## kos

Tommy Rees is the starter vs Michigan this week. I'm excited to see how he does.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

GO UTEP beat them USF.


----------



## pehrj

Another year filled with injuries @ FSU .


----------



## Think_For_Yourself

Disappointing season in Auburn to say the least. We have the 117th ranked defense in the country, can't tackle for ****. Lattimore should gash us for 200 yds this weekend. Not looking forward to it.


----------



## millenniumman75

kos said:


> Tommy Rees is the starter vs Michigan this week. I'm excited to see how he does.


Not too bad .


----------



## Ironpain

I don't even come from the States so I have no personal ties to any team, but even before I knew they were good I was a LSU fan, my favorite author Vince Flynn is from Minnesota and went to St Thomas University so I follow The Minnesota State Gophers. GEAUX Tigers. Loved the game against Western Virginia.


----------



## Kevin001

Pretty interesting rankings, this month should be exciting.


----------



## Kevin001

Can't wait to see that LSU @ Bama game tomorrow, huge game.


----------



## Kevin001

These last few weeks should be exciting.


----------



## Kevin001

Damn I wish Ohio St. could somehow sneak into the top 4. To me they are one of the best 4 teams out there. They would need a miracle at this point. Sucks.


----------



## SA go0n

Kevin001 said:


> Damn I wish Ohio St. could somehow sneak into the top 4. To me they are one of the best 4 teams out there. They would need a miracle at this point. Sucks.


Well at least they can beat up on ND.


----------



## Kevin001

SA go0n said:


> Well at least they can beat up on ND.


I was ok with us not making the playoffs. But not making the Rose bowl? How could they. ND is a good team but I wanted Stanford so bad. Its still a top 6 bowl so I can't complain.


----------



## Evo1114

My Badgers are going to get absolutely destroyed by USC in San Diego. It should be good for laughs. Bowl games don't count for jack though, so oh wellz.

I don't understand why people even pay attention after the end of the regular season. (other than fans of the 4 teams that are granted any shot at winning anything worthwhile).


----------



## Kevin001

Well I'm glad my Ohio st. team won their bowl game. I'm almost certain Alabama will win the national championship game. It was a fun season overall.


----------



## Kevin001

Great game so far. Clemson got screwed with the clock problem though.

Edit: Roll Tide!


----------



## Kevin001

Ohio St. needs to step it up.


----------



## Kevin001

I'm so happy Ohio St. won....epic game....we going to be in that final 4.


----------



## novalax

Kevin001 said:


> I'm so happy Ohio St. won....epic game....we going to be in that final 4.


I almost had a heart attack at the end, but JT Barret came in clutch!


----------



## Kevin001

novalax said:


> I almost had a heart attack at the end, but JT Barret came in clutch!


Yep....if the committee chooses Wisconsin or Penn St. over them I will lose my sh*t. We have one measly lost to them. We have 4 top 20 wins.


----------



## novalax

Kevin001 said:


> Yep....if the committee chooses Wisconsin or Penn St. over them I will lose my sh*t. We have one measly lost to them. We have 4 top 20 wins.


I 100% agree. But regardless we beat that team down there so nothing but happy thoughts tonight!


----------



## Kevin001

Looks like Ohio St. will get in now....phew.


----------



## Kevin001

Washington doesn't look impressive tonight....need to step it up in the 2nd half.


----------



## Kevin001

Nice win for Penn St. they most likely still not cracking the top 4....Rose Bowl it is.


----------



## Kevin001

USC vs Penn St. is a nice match up can't wait. Nice consolation prize for Penn St.


----------



## Kevin001

The games tomorrow are going to be epic.


----------



## Kevin001

Lamar Jackson is looking awful right now.


----------



## Kevin001

Ohio St. really let me down...wow.


----------



## Kevin001

This rose bowl is living up to the hype.


----------



## Kevin001

Tonight's game should be epic, going for Bama.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

tired of seeing alabama going number 1 that gets old im going for clemson


----------



## vOptix

Whelp, Clemson isn't looking too great as of now. But it's late 3rd quarter, anything could happen. Ahh who am I kidding, Bama will win.

I'm just glad my team already won their bowl game! (Virginia Tech)


----------



## Kevin001

Lots of blown chances for Clemson.


----------



## Kevin001

Wow!


----------



## vOptix

That was an AMAZING game. This is why I love college football. The passion.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

so glad Clemson won last night. :banana


----------



## vOptix

Representing the ACC! I had to root for them, even though my team almost beat them in the ACC title game. Clemson is very good...they are going to miss Watson dearly.


----------



## Kevin001

Ohio St. better make it happen this year.


----------



## farfegnugen

oh gawd, you're a horrible human being. But I am looking forward to kicking back and watching about 12 straight hours of college ball.


----------



## BrokeTech

Kevin001 said:


> Ohio St. better make it happen this year.


*Michigan* better make it happen this year. :kma

Nah, I know we're going to lose to OSU _again_.


----------



## Kevin001

BrokeTech said:


> *Michigan* better make it happen this year. :kma
> 
> Nah, I know we're going to lose to OSU _again_.


Glad you know lol.


----------



## BrokeTech

Kevin001 said:


> Glad you know lol.


Why are you rooting for OSU? Aren't you from Louisiana?


----------



## Kevin001

BrokeTech said:


> Why are you rooting for OSU? Aren't you from Louisiana?


I don't support any Louisiana teams lol. They suck.


----------



## BrokeTech

Kevin001 said:


> I don't support any Louisiana teams lol. They suck.


lol, you think LSU sucks?? Well...they have fallen off a bit. Still, it's usually like everyone in the South who doesn't want to support their mediocre state teams always jumps on the Bama bandwagon. Like, I'm sure Bama is about to get most of the Ole Miss fans now, lol.


----------



## Kevin001

BrokeTech said:


> lol, you think LSU sucks?? Well...they have fallen off a bit. Still, it's usually like everyone in the South who doesn't want to support their mediocre state teams always jumps on the Bama bandwagon. Like, I'm sure Bama is about to get most of the Ole Miss fans now, lol.


LSU is ok hope they do ok. Bama is my 2nd favorite. :grin2:


----------



## Kevin001

Hopefully I'll get to see some of that Ohio St. game tomorrow and all of that FSU-Bama game Saturday night.


----------



## Kevin001

Our test will be next week against Oklahoma.


----------



## Kevin001

FSU is hanging in there but might not be enough.


----------



## Kevin001

A&M fans have to be crying right now......up 44-10 in the 3rd quarter......are you kidding me? How do you blow that?


----------



## Kevin001

A lot of good games this weekend can't wait.


----------



## Kevin001

Ohio St. failed me...sigh.


----------



## rockyraccoon

Did anyone watch the Texas @ Southern Cal game? Holy **** what a game! Insane regulation ending and overtime. I have a video of the highlights here:


----------



## Kevin001

Wow what a game!


----------



## euphoria04

Saquon Barkley looks like easily the best running back since AP, one of the most athletically gifted runners I've ever seen.


----------



## Kevin001

I knew it was only a matter of time before USC lost.


----------



## Kevin001

If Ohio St. wins out they should be in that top 4.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

what a great game last night between Syracuse and Clemson. Go Orangemen! oh and that last week game between buffalo and western michigan was hell of a game.


----------



## Kevin001

Washington better watch out.


----------



## TerminalBlue

Kevin001 said:


> If Ohio St. wins out they should be in that top 4.


Are you an Ohio State fan? They have looked really good since the Oklahoma game. I'm really liking how they are playing now even though it is versus bad teams. I like the developments in the passing game.


----------



## Kevin001

TerminalBlue said:


> Are you an Ohio State fan? They have looked really good since the Oklahoma game. I'm really liking how they are playing now even though it is versus bad teams. I like the developments in the passing game.


Yes I am


----------



## Kevin001

Season is getting good some big games coming up.


----------



## mcpon14

My USC Trojans is doing pretty good but not as good as I had hoped.


----------



## Kevin001

Ohio St. better bring it today.


----------



## wmu'14

I like MACtion because of the exposure for the Conference and being able to watch games during the week. I don't like it because then there's no games on Saturday. I guess I'm fine with a 'Game of the Week' MACtion, but having all November games during the week is criminal.


----------



## wmu'14

Fun Fact: The NCAA doesn't officially recognize a D1 FBS National Champion.


----------



## Kevin001

What a game, great win by my Buckeyes .


----------



## Kevin001

Trying to look at my Buckeyes chances.........teams that are in our way......Bama, Georgia, Clemson/Miami, ND, Oklahoma 

Don't see anyone else really so........Don't think the loser of Bama and Georgia would get in but you never know......Miami beating ND would be ideal.....Oklahoma winning out could edge us out......Miami winning would help....Oklahoma losing again helps. So maybe Bama, Clemson, Oklahoma, Ohio St......or Bama, Clemson, Notre Dame, Ohio St. Clemson wins out and they might get in over us. We're in a good spot though .


----------



## Kevin001

Very intrigued to see the rankings tonight.


----------



## Kevin001

Ohio St. being #6 is crazy...ugh.


----------



## Kevin001

Oklahoma losing tomorrow would really help us.


----------



## mcpon14

I'm kinda bummed that USC is most likely out of the college football playoffs, lol. 

But then again LSU won a national title once even though they were 7 - 2 coming in, lol, the same amount of losses USC currently has, lol. So there is hope, dang it, lol!


----------



## Kevin001

Wisconsin better win....we need to play an undefeated Wisconsin team.


----------



## Kevin001

Wow Ohio St. is out now....Penn st. too....and Oklahoma St.


----------



## Kevin001

I still think if Wisconsin wins out they're in. My predictions though are...Bama, ND, Clemson, and Oklahoma.


----------



## Kevin001

Bama, Georgia, Clemson, ND, Oklahoma, TCU, Wisconsin, Miami, and Washington are the teams left in the hut..........maybe even Auburn if they win out no other 2 loss team can get in IMO. 

2 will get knocked off this weekend....TCU-Oklahoma and Miami-ND loser


----------



## anonymid

wmu'14 said:


> Fun Fact: The NCAA doesn't officially recognize a D1 FBS National Champion.


Yup: with no official NCAA champion, anyone who wants to can declare a team national champion and give that team a trophy. That's how you used to end up with split champions sometimes before there was a playoff, with the Coaches' poll title and AP poll title both being considered legit championships.

I got to witness my school win an actual NCAA football championship in person (I-AA in 1998 ), and that's still one of my personal favorite sports memories. And I still enjoying watching the I-AA (now FCS) playoffs when I can, even though my team is in FBS now. It's a very fun tournament.


----------



## Kevin001

I feel like Oklahoma will be ranked ahead of Clemson if they both win out. Close though. Clemson just has one ranked opponent left potentially in Miami while Oklahoma has TCU, WV possibly, and another in the championship game. 

I wonder if a one loss Georgia or Bama would be put ahead of either of these teams.....doubt it. So potentially Bama/Georgia, ND, Oklahoma, and Clemson........but if Wisconsin goes undefeated and picks up a couple of wins over ranked teams might be havoc. Interesting to see how things play out.


----------



## wmu'14

anonymid said:


> Yup: with no official NCAA champion, anyone who wants to can declare a team national champion and give that team a trophy. That's how you used to end up with split champions sometimes before there was a playoff, with the Coaches' poll title and AP poll title both being considered legit championships.
> 
> I got to witness my school win an actual NCAA football championship in person (I-AA in 1998 ), and that's still one of my personal favorite sports memories. And I still enjoying watching the I-AA (now FCS) playoffs when I can, *even though my team is in FBS now. *It's a very fun tournament.


UMass right? Sucks you guys didn't want to stay in the MAC and bring basketball in. Don't see you guys getting an American offer, even if they look to expand. Even if you guys get good for a few years, guess what, your coach will leave for a greener pasture (greener here means more money)

But yah, I can't stand the Power 5. TBH I'd rather watch an FCS vs FCS game then P5 vs P5. Once you understand how college athletics - particularly college football - works (including really no true champion), kind of makes you bitter.


----------



## Kevin001

TCU number 6?? Hmm interesting. USC being #11 is shocking a little too. Everything sets up nicely though. Oklahoma wins out they could be #3 maybe #2 in the nation.


----------



## Kevin001

Everyone keeps saying Clemson wins out they're a lock what about Oklahoma? I think they will have a better resume. 2 top 10 wins......4-5 top 25 wins. Clemson will have 4 top 25 wins and a Miami win which good be a top 5 win or 10-15 don't know. If they don't face an undefeated Miami not sure I'd give them the edge.


----------



## Kevin001

Nice bounce back for my Buckeyes


----------



## wmu'14

Kevin001 said:


> Nice bounce back for my Buckeyes


I understand sports in the sense that even the good teams are going to have bad games, but how come Ohio St gets upset two or three times a year by an average P5 time, yet it seems like a team like Bama never does? Seems like they should have even more consistency then what they do.


----------



## Kevin001

wmu'14 said:


> I understand sports in the sense that even the good teams are going to have bad games, but how come Ohio St gets upset two or three times a year by an average P5 time, yet it seems like a team like Bama never does? Seems like they should have even more consistency then what they do.


Blame JT Barrett.


----------



## Kevin001

Crazy day...wow. Playoff picture clearing up.....Bama, Oklahoma, Clemson, Miami, Wisconsin are in good shape if they win out. Auburn is a dark horse....Georgia could still get in maybe if they win the conference chip. My ohio st. team is interesting .


----------



## Kevin001

More on this.......Yeah Bama, Clemson, Georgia, Auburn, Wisconsin, Miami, and Oklahoma all control their own destiny by winning out. If Bama loses its only game to Georgia it would be tough to leave them out over Wisconsin but no way I'm leaving out an undefeated power 5 champion with potentially 3 ranked wins. Ohio St has a shot but needs a lot to happen.


----------



## Kevin001

We should be at #8 but I'll take #9. If we win out we should be over the Miami-Clemson loser....at least I hope so. Oklahoma losing another game would help too. Bama has to win out for us.


----------



## Kevin001

Not sure if I want Wisconsin or Michigan to win...beating an undefeated Wisconsin would be nice and beating 2 top 25 teams would be nice as well. So one top 5 team or 2 top 25 teams...hmm.


----------



## Kevin001

Would be sweet if Miami lost


----------



## Kevin001

Next couple of weeks of college football will be epic.


----------



## Kevin001

I think it might come down to Ohio St. or the loser of the ACC championship game.....which I feel like it should be Ohio St.


----------



## Kevin001

Miami losing was huge....my Ohio St. team has a good shot.


----------



## Kevin001

Ohio St. is really playing like trash right now ugh.


----------



## Kevin001

Bama losing hurts us ugh


----------



## Kevin001

Might come down to Ohio St. and Bama for the last spot....it will be razor thin. We need to blow out Wisconsin.


----------



## Kevin001

Ohio St. needs to destroy Wisconsin.


----------



## komorikun

*Aaron Hernandez Had Severe C.T.E. When He Died at Age 27*

https://www.nytimes.com/2017/09/21/sports/aaron-hernandez-cte-brain.html

https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2017/07/25/sports/football/nfl-cte.html



> A neuropathologist has examined the brains of 111 N.F.L. players - and 110 were found to have C.T.E., the degenerative disease linked to repeated blows to the head.


----------



## Kevin001

komorikun said:


> https://www.nytimes.com/2017/09/21/sports/aaron-hernandez-cte-brain.html
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2017/07/25/sports/football/nfl-cte.html


This is more nfl news then college lol but thanks. :laugh:


----------



## komorikun

Kevin001 said:


> This is more nfl news then college lol but thanks. :laugh:


It causes brain damage all the same, whether it's high school, college, or professional. Sorry for ruining your sports thread though.


----------



## Kevin001

komorikun said:


> It causes brain damage all the same, whether it's high school, college, or professional. Sorry for ruining your sports thread though.


Gotcha


----------



## Kevin001

TCU beats Oklahoma and it will be madness.


----------



## Kevin001

The Clemson-Miami game is the one I'm most looking to see.


----------



## Kevin001

That was a good game, felt like Stanford could and should of won though.


----------



## Kevin001

Ohio St. deserves that last spot!


----------



## Kevin001

Top 4 should be....Clemson, Oklahoma, Georgia, Ohio St.


----------



## Kevin001

Bama got in.....meh ok.


----------



## Kevin001

OSU! Man we should of been #4 :bah


----------



## Kevin001

Bama is the real deal.


----------



## Kevin001

Wow Bama not looking good.


----------



## Kevin001

Wow


----------



## farfegnugen

Very lucky... blown coverage


----------



## Kevin001

Roll Tide....Georgia will be kicking themselves for years.


----------



## Kevin001

Crazy to see how many more Saban will win. I still got Bryant over him slightly.


----------



## Evo1114

Congrats to UCF on winning the National Championship! College Football is such a sham. It makes no sense why they are calling any team other than the ONLY team that went undefeated, the National Champs. Idiots.


----------



## Kevin001

Georgia looking like the best team in the country...insanely good.


----------



## Kevin001

Its a log jam right now. Ohio st. had a huge win tonight!


----------



## Kevin001

Playoff predictions......Bama, Ohio st., Clemson, Notre Dame.


----------



## Kevin001

Ohio St. needs to play better ugh


----------



## Kevin001

Huge win for LSU and Michigan.


----------



## Kevin001

Ugh Ohio st. let me down again.


----------



## Kevin001

We have to play lights out the last few games.


----------



## Kevin001

Getting real interesting now....we want Michigan!


----------



## Kevin001

Ohio St. #10 still? Crazy!


----------



## Kevin001

Ohio St. still at #10 is ridiculous.


----------



## Kevin001

If Cuse somehow beat Notre Dame that would help a ton....we would probably get in over them with the better win of the season and a conference championship.


----------



## Kevin001

Ok St winning would be nice as well.


----------



## Kevin001

Ohio St. doesn't deserve to be in the playoffs....defense is horrible and offensive is so stagnant ugh.


----------



## Kevin001

We still at #10 time to shock the world Saturday I guess.


----------



## Kevin001

Heisman race so far to me.....

Tua
Murray
Minshew
Haskins
Grier

Murray is a close second....and Minshew is right after that.....will be a good last 2 weeks .


----------



## Kevin001

I wanted Oklahoma to lose so bad.


----------



## Kevin001

Michigan at Ohio St. I'm pumped!


----------



## Kevin001

What a day wow!


----------



## Kevin001

Probably be between Ohio St. or Oklahoma for that last spot.....would be nice if OU lost but probably come down to who does better in championship week. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Kevin001

Looks like Ohio St. won't get in the final 4 ugh


----------



## Kevin001

Lets go Longhorns! Fingers crossed.


----------



## Kevin001

Looks like we'll be left out ugh. Still proud of my team though.


----------



## Kevin001

Urban Meyer retiring....wow....one of the greatest.


----------



## Kevin001

Bama vs Clemson is going to be epic.


----------



## Musicfan

Kevin001 said:


> Bama vs Clemson is going to be epic.


Definitely, two great games today.


----------



## Kevin001

Musicfan69 said:


> Definitely, two great games today.


Two? Clemson destroyed ND from the jump and Bama was in full control all game.


----------



## Musicfan

Kevin001 said:


> Two? Clemson destroyed ND from the jump and Bama was in full control all game.


Yeah it was obvious who would win early on, Oklahoma was moving up in the second game though and Alabamas coach looked mad the whole game lol


----------



## farfegnugen

I think Clemson might take down Alabama this year. Bama looks kind of beat up, though it's hard to go against Saban.


----------



## Kevin001

farfegnugen said:


> I think Clemson might take down Alabama this year. Bama looks kind of beat up, though it's hard to go against Saban.


I think Bama is a little better but going to be a great game .


----------



## Kevin001

Clemson dominating...wow.


----------



## Musicfan

They both came out swinging but was not a good night for Alabama.


----------



## Kevin001

Dabo might be my new favorite coach.


----------



## rockyraccoon

Kevin001 said:


> Dabo might be my new favorite coach.


He has a great coaching record and completely restructured Clemson's program. Since 2011 he has won at least ten games and his record over the past 4 years is insane. I was looking forward to a tight game tonight and figured there would have been a slight Alabama lead over Clemson, but **** was I wrong.


----------



## Kevin001

rockyraccoon said:


> He has a great coaching record and completely restructured Clemson's program. Since 2011 he has won at least ten games and his record over the past 4 years is insane. I was looking forward to a tight game tonight and figured there would have been a slight Alabama lead over Clemson, but **** was I wrong.


Great man of faith too


----------



## millenniumman75

As a Notre Dame fan, I don't feel so bad.


They have faith, too. :lol.


GO IRISH!


----------



## Kevin001

Its going to be interesting to see how my Ohio St. team looks this year.


----------



## wmu'14

I like non-Power 5 programs, (I like Group of 5, FCS, Division II, etc) so it makes me so anxious when people just want to talk P5!


----------



## Kevin001

I like what I saw from Ohio St. we should be right in the top 4 at the end of the year.


----------



## Kevin001

If Ohio St, Bama, Clemson, and Oklahoma all win out they are in the playoffs. So if LSU and Georgia just have that one loss to Bama they both will be sitting out. No way a one loss non conference champ gets in over a undefeated power 5 conference champ. BUT if there is a spot open then let the debate begin between the two. 

Oklahoma season is on the line against Texas this weekend huge game. One loss BIG 12 champ probably won't get in.


----------



## Kevin001

Can't complain about the rankings. LSU is well proven. Ohio St. will get its chance to move up over the weeks. I think Clemson, Bama, Ohio. St, and Oklahoma will make the playoffs. Clemson and Oklahoma have easy schedules here on out they are pretty much locks unless they slip up and lose a game which I can't see.


----------



## Kevin001

Loving the rankings. Interesting to see how Baylor and Minnesota do the upcoming weeks. Clemson has to win out a loss would be a shocker and probably keep them out. The loser of the Bama-LSU game still has a shot.


----------



## Kevin001

Ohio St. is for real!


----------



## Kevin001

My final top 4 is Ohio St, Bama, Clemson, and LSU. I think Bama will beat LSU but they still end up getting that last spot at #4 with how impressive their resume is/will be. One loss LSU over one loss Big 12/Pac 12 champ. 

Interesting to see what happens IF Minnesota or Baylor would win out. Undefeated power 5 champ has to get a spot but we'll see hypothetical.


----------



## Kevin001

I still think a one loss Bama or LSU will get a spot over a one loss Pac 12 or Big 12 champ. The controversy comes in with a one loss Big Ten champ and undefeated Baylor.


----------



## Kevin001

Minnesota #17? Wow but hey they can show the world who they are this Saturday against #4 Penn St.


----------



## Kevin001

LSU - Bama! Going to be epic .


----------



## Musicfan

Nice comeback for Bama but not enough to win today. Great game.


----------



## Musicfan

Clemson kicks butt!


----------



## Kevin001

LSU, Ohio St, and Clemson are the clear cut best 3 teams the 4th is debatable. Bama, Oklahoma, or Oregon.


----------



## Kevin001

Wonder how far Oklahoma goes up.


----------



## kesker

LSU's defense looks weak. Don't see them finishing #1.

And, wtf Herm Edwards? First, bad decision to go for two and second, if you felt like it was the right thing to do, why not let your QB, who had the hot hand, throw it into the end zone?


----------



## Kevin001

Would a one loss Minnesota get in? Idk it would be close just don't see it.


----------



## Kevin001

There are 8 teams fighting for 4 spots......LSU, Ohio St., Clemson, Georgia, Bama, Utah, Oklahoma, and Minnesota. LSU is the only one that can afford a loss, Ohio St maybe but its very iffy. LSU, Ohio St., Clemson, Georgia, and Minnesota control their own destiny. No way a one loss Minnesota doesn't get in if they beat a good Wisconsin team and undefeated Ohio St. Bama if they win big over Auburn they should get edge over Utah and Oklahoma we'll see.


----------



## kesker

Kevin001 said:


> Would a one loss Minnesota get in? Idk it would be close just don't see it.


I would dearly love for that to happen but it's a pipedream.


----------



## kesker

Right now I see Ohio State as the strongest team in college football. Lol, now watch Michigan upset them. Could happen but they'd have to have a bad game.


----------



## Kevin001

kesker said:


> I would dearly love for that to happen but it's a pipedream.


Oh for sure. They have a good chance at losing to Wisconsin saturday that game is 50/50 but just saying their resume should be good enough to get a spot if they do win out....resume would be better than Oklahoma and Utah for sure and Bama.


----------



## kesker

Kevin001 said:


> Oh for sure. They have a good chance at losing to Wisconsin saturday that game is 50/50 but just saying their resume should be good enough to get a spot if they do win out....resume would be better than Oklahoma and Utah for sure and Bama.


I think it would be fantastic. That damn Iowa game. :no


----------



## Kevin001

Yep the top 8 teams are the ones with a shot for 4 team playoff. Sorry Baylor even if you win out no way they get in. Maybe if Bama and Utah lost as well? Maybe


----------



## irtiza

this is that.


----------



## irtiza

what is that


----------



## irtiza

That is right


----------



## irtiza

You should focus on it


----------



## irtiza

who is that


----------



## irtiza

go overthere


----------



## irtiza

There is no difference.


----------



## irtiza

Come and join it.


----------



## irtiza

This will be betterment.


----------



## irtiza

focus on it.


----------



## irtiza

I am working on it.


----------



## irtiza

That can happen


----------



## irtiza

These are important


----------



## irtiza

Make your body best


----------



## irtiza

go with best of luck


----------



## Musicfan

Bama lost because of a penalty. Shame.


----------



## Kevin001

Ohio St should still be #1


----------



## kesker

Kevin001 said:


> Ohio St should still be #1


Clearly the team to beat but this Utah is quietly starting to make a case. I wonder how good they actually are.


----------



## Kevin001

kesker said:


> Clearly the team to beat but this Utah is quietly starting to make a case. I wonder how good they actually are.


I agree but unfortunately if Oklahoma wins next Saturday I think they get that 4th spot.


----------



## Kevin001

Ohio St. #1 still! Hope we keep it.


----------



## Kevin001

Bama dropping that low was a shocker. I'm hoping Baylor wins and Oregon wins.


----------



## Kevin001

Fields is a little injured and should really sit out this game but we need that #1 seed so he has to play and play well. He can rest afterwards just hope he doesn't get hurt more.


----------



## Kevin001

I'm rooting for Baylor hard.


----------



## Kevin001

Hope Ohio St. stays #1


----------



## Kevin001

Well it will be a tough road


----------



## Kevin001

Sucks Ohio St. lost but man Joe Burrow is having the best season ever, the dude is just unstoppable.


----------



## Musicfan

Trevor Lawrence is an amazing player. Hope they win.


----------



## Kevin001

LSU is unstoppable.


----------



## millenniumman75

Kevin001 said:


> Sucks Ohio St. lost but man Joe Burrow is having the best season ever, the dude is just unstoppable.


Once the Urban Meyer effect wears off, it will be an interesting time.
I have a Michigan cousin married to an Ohio State grad. They have an M and an O outside.

Despite going to a university that was originally a branch of the Ohio State University before going on its own, and not having a football team, I went the parental route and favor Notre Dame since it has the same school colors. Even the N is between M and O. :lol

People here are screaming about the Bengals going for Burrow in the first round.


----------



## Kevin001

How is Clemson over Ohio st????


----------



## Kevin001

I've never seen Ohio St. play worst, we can't lose this game.


----------

